# Motorhome covers



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi

Has anyone used one of these and can provide feedback?

< Link >

I like the idea of a cover during winter if the van isn't being used, but i'm a bit concerned about trapping moisture in etc and possibly doing more damage than good.

Any thoughts appreciated


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

lgbzone said:


> Hi
> 
> Has anyone used one of these and can provide feedback?
> 
> ...


hi lgbzone. never used one myself all i can say is i have bought items from riverswayleisure and its a good company to buy from . bought these wheel covers and the materials they use is excellent to keep out the bad & good weather out .jud


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I have nothing against covers except putting them on. I had one and attempted to put it on, which is when I realised that it was not a simple job. Getting it over the van was so difficult, poles were supplied for you and someone else to lift it up. So I sold it unused.
There are times when removing such an awkward thing would stop me from going out on the spur of the moment to enjoy a sunny day etc. So a cover for me was a no, no!
Alan


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks guys for your thoughts.

Jud; them covers look smart, riversway isn't far from us maybe I should go and have a look

That's a good point Alan, I bet it would be a nightmare when it's windy and I must admit we use the van for days out as much as going away for longer periods.

Decisions! :roll:


----------



## norrie (May 1, 2005)

I have been looking for one for a month, and bought this one which arrived today.

I will post a review on it when I fit it.

Norrie

http://www.carracks.co.uk/accessories/motor-home-covers/mp9425.html


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks Norrie

That would be appreciated.


----------



## owl129 (May 21, 2008)

*covers*

Hi
I have been using a cover for the last two years it was made by protec
see attachments or my gallery. yes (depending on size) they are normally a two person job and are quite awkward. I have never found any damp problems or excessive rubbing even in the strong winds we have round here. Make sure you have a door to gain entry into the van. I normally put some thing like a beach ball or anything to keep the cover up a bit on the roof because of the bits i.e. sat dish, aircon unit, it can form pools of water. So after the heavy frosts and snow wind and rain its good to take it off and see it all nice and clean, I feel they are worth the effort. IMOhttp://www.motorhomefacts.com/images/icon/icon7.gif

regards

Paul


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi

Had similar thoughts and posted a couple of years ago:

www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-53830-.html

and one on condensation:

www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-76049-.html

pro. and con. covering pretty well balanced I think, in the end I didn't but it was a close call!

Jagman


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

You don`t see caravan/ motorhome dealers covering their stock for winter, so neither do I.

They are built to live outside.

Dave p


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks for the images and links, interesting stuff.

I understand the point you're making Dave, cheers for the post. If I was a dealer I wouldn't bother either, but I don't see our van as a piece of stock passing through, it's my pride and joy. You're right they are built to live outside but they'll only have a limited expected lifespan.

Cheers


----------



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

It took us just 20 minutes and no bad language to cover our van with it's PROTEC cover. Fantastic piece of kit and I agree having spent so much money on the vehicle I feel happier knowing it's all snug and covered. Taking it off will be easy unless of course it's pouring with rain. Protec are sssoooo good at making these covers to measure.
PS And it was blowing a gale when we put it on


----------

